# Where to buy AG Fallout Remover



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got some drip marks from parking in an underground car park. The drips came from water coming through joints in the concrete slabs above. 
The drips came off the glass easy enough with a plastic card but won't budge from the paint, and I don't want to do more damage. 
Doing a bit of searching on here AG Fallout Remover seems to be the right stuff to use, but anyone know where to buy in NI? Or any alternative for removal?. Postage from the retailers on here is a lot.

Thanks


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

You can get it from your Local AG Rep, try the yellow pages for his number.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you tried claying it? If ur stuck give me a PM and I'll see if I have anything that can remove it, I live in Tandragee.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you're round Belfast direction tomorrow, call in and we'll have a go with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.
I'm fairly sure it'll do the trick, but if not, then the clay bar as suggested can be tried.
Failing that, then see if Clarke can come up with something else to try.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

this happened to a work mate and in the end the only thing to remove it was fairy washing up liquid and he nearly cried doing it but he gave the car a really good wash after it and a couple of coats of srp and wax and it was fine


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

PJS said:


> If you're round Belfast direction tomorrow, call in and we'll have a go with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.
> I'm fairly sure it'll do the trick, but if not, then the clay bar as suggested can be tried.
> Failing that, then see if Clarke can come up with something else to try.


Phil i would love a sample of some Bilt Hamber Surfex and anything else you have :thumb:


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

*update*

Drip marks as below

















The marks are quite thick. I tried to clay using Megs quick clay but clay just melted / disintegrated upon contact with mark. Tried tar and glue remover but minimal effect. The marks still needed scraping with fingernail to remove, but only slightly. Then tried suggestion of fairy liquid, this was much better and the marks came away a lot easier, but still needed fingernail to remove. Don't have time tonight to do anymore.

Thanks for all suggestions and espicially to PJS for the PMs. I'll sit tight for now, but If I can't make any more progress, I'll be back in touch.


----------

